# Mixed Breed Bunnies



## Sayuri

I had a look and I couldnt see a mixed breed bunny thread only pure breeds so I thought that I would start one  

Here are my two babies

Grace is a "dwarf lop":laughsmiley: We were told she was a Nethaland dwarf lop :roflmao: - shes a BIG bunny - well we arent taking a giant here but she isnt remotely small but SO cuddly and cute 


















And here is Louis -- we were told that he was a lop mix - we think he may be crossed with a nethie because he has a bit of a nethie face and he isnt particularly very big - 2.5kg


----------



## ~BunBuns~

Awww!!! Grace and Louis are ADORABLE!:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

-April and Bunbuns


----------



## SOOOSKA

Your Bunnies are so Unique, I just love their colouring. 

Can I have them? LOL

Susan


----------



## Leaf

I think Genelle is a mix. I just don't know of what.


----------



## Roxie

Roxie is a mix. We are pretty sure she is English Spot/Hotot. 





Love, Hannah


----------



## Becknutt

I love Louis' stripes! He reminds me of a kitty I know...


----------



## Thumpers_Mom

Not sure what mix Peaches is...but I am pretty sure she is a mix.


----------



## 12354somebunny

When i got Buttons, i was told that she was a Holland Lop. At that time, i didn't know much about rabbit breeds... but now i do and she most definitely doesnt look like a HL  no matter, i still love my little mixed breed bunny to bits :heartbeat:


----------



## undergunfire

Morgan baby is a Harlequin/Rex/Dutch mix....we think :huh.


----------



## Hazel-Mom

So would that make her a Spotot?  :biggrin2:
*

Roxie wrote: *


> Roxie is a mix. We are pretty sure she is English Spot/Hotot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Hannah


----------



## Roxie

Ya, I guess! Or a Hospot!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I have no clue what breed Mocha is, but he is a mix!















And his half brother, my beloved Spice (RIP)... (Ironically I always called him the Spice of my life. )


----------



## 12354somebunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I have no clue what breed Mocha is, but he is a mix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a hat for rabbits?? its so cute!!


----------



## kellyjade

My girl Apollo is a mini lop X mini rex cross.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Heres Phinneus. He has some lop, maybe some nethie, and defenitely some lionhead in him!






You can see his little 'mane' in this pic:






And he has the most gorgeus eyes :







Everyone elses bunnies are soooo cuteeee !


----------



## timetowaste

i think i have concluded that nemo is a mini lop/holland lop mix. what color is he? broken black and white i'm assuming, no?

i love him no matter how much of a mutt he is!!! 

[align=center] :hearts:hearts:hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts

[/align][align=left]




being adorable in the dining room





being adorable in my old room





being adorable lying on my lap





being a little [email protected]#$ and eating my dog's food!!!!!!!!!!!! that stopped quickly :shame


tracy (and nimmooooo!!!) 
[/align]


----------



## maisy126

*timetowaste wrote: *


> i think i have concluded that nemo is a mini lop/holland lop mix. what color is he? broken black and white i'm assuming, no?
> 
> i love him no matter how much of a mutt he is!!!
> 
> 
> [align=center] :hearts:hearts:hearts::bunnyheart:hearts::hearts
> 
> [/align]
> [align=left]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being adorable in the dining room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being adorable in my old room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being adorable lying on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being a little [email protected]#$ and eating my dog's food!!!!!!!!!!!! that stopped quickly :shame
> 
> 
> tracy (and nimmooooo!!!)
> [/align]


:roflmao:


----------



## welonheadmoo

everyone's so pretty!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Here's some pictures of my heart-bunny, Magic. He's believe to have American Sable, Dutch and some other stuff in him! He is a Vienna Marked! He has brown, black and white colouring  









Doing what he loves  




Showing!


----------



## seahealer

this is Bunny. I'm not sure what she is.


----------



## magic_girl

oreo she is dwarf/Dutch


----------



## magic_girl

this is oreo dwarf/Dutch





i hope my pic show up


----------



## BSAR

Here are some pictures of my heartbunny Autumn:




Autumn in the rabbitry, posing for pics!




Autumn checking up on her babies.




Here is one of Autumn's litters. I think this was her last one. You can see the varieties of colors of the kits. 




Looking at the camera.




If you look close enough in all the pictures,you might be able to see black spots on her.

I think that Autumn has harlequin and ND in her. Her ears are pretty small for her size and she is fawn but has ver light blackish, mostly grey spots/patches on her. In two of her litters she has had harlequin colored babies, so I really think she has harlequin in her. I know that some breeds can have that coloring. 

When I first got her I thought she was a ND, and then a Britiannia Petite. Man I am glad she is not a Britiannia, they are soooooooo ugly and really small.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

This is Korr. He is black. I was told Dwarf Cross.


----------



## Illusion

Bender, no idea what breeds. 






He loves to pick stuff up and run with it.


----------



## JadeIcing

Wyatt Holliday Earp lionhead/Lop


----------



## yamaya17

This is King he is a polish/french lop ^^


----------



## Becknutt

New pics ofmy pretty girl, Ruby - New Zealand mix...








"Forget the can, I'll eat fresh pumpkin..." I actually had to move the pumpkin because she was getting chunks out of it.











"Lemme at those treats...I know they're in here"


----------



## Becca

This is Benjamin Lionhead Cross Dwarf Cross Mini-Rex


----------



## Hayley411

This is Sherbert, When I got her I was told she was a purebred Lionhead :shock:. Well I really don't think thats right . I'm pretty sure she's a Lionhead/Dutch mix.






~Hayley


----------



## RandomWiktor

Darwin (RIP), a fuzzy... lop... thing









Brindam, a ?? mix. I know she is rotund, she's gone on a diet since these were taken and is slimming down nicely.





The lil dude we just placed (now named Thanator in his new home)





Wendel, a rabbit I placed a while back. I only know he's a mix because I knew his dad.





My boyfriend's Dutch mix Leon


----------



## nicolevins

LOVE ALL THE RABBITS!

Ill have to post Jenni and Oreo's picture tomorrow or later


----------



## Katmais_mommy

This is my boy, Katmai! I know that he is DEFINITELY a Lionhead mix because I've met his daddy. I just don't know what other breeds Katmai is from...


----------



## FallingStar

Here's my mixed bred Butter  or Buttercup.
I'm not sure what she's a mix of, I think something with a Palomino.


----------



## Cabrissi

I can't believe how many gorgeous buns are on here! My Cinnamon is supposed to be Netherland but doesn't look like one, so we've settled on calling her a Dwarf JPC bunny - JPC standing for Just Plain Cute. :biggrin:


----------



## FallingStar

Cinnamon is gorgeous!  
Her coloring is so different and beautiful!


----------



## Boz

It's Louie!


----------



## FallingStar

Gahh! :biggrin2:

Louie is such a handsome boy! He's down right adorable. He's for sure my favorite mixed bred bun on here!


----------



## Yield

This is the beautiful Solara 
The Michigan Humane Society said that she was an American Sable Mix. 
I'm not really sure though, she doesn't look like an American Sable at ALL to me. But who knows. 
If you have any ideas, PM me 
But she's a cutie, eh? 
Yes, my walls of my room are orange XD


----------



## jlofluteplayer

Lola is the white with black spots.
She is Mini Rex/Netherland Dwarf mix

and Pepper is the darker one. 
She is a Holland Lop mix.
with me: 




with my boyfriend:


----------



## jcottonl02

I have no idea what breed my buns are. If anyone can enlighten me I'd be enternally grateful!!!!!






Pippin










Benji


----------



## jcottonl02

Oh and Jennifer can I just say OMG SO CUTE DA FLUFFY WIDDLE FLUFFBALLS!!!!!!!!! The pic of them on ur bf's chest is just tooo......tooooooo cute


----------



## jlofluteplayer

jcottonl02 wrote:


> Oh and Jennifer can I just say OMG SO CUTE DA FLUFFY WIDDLE FLUFFBALLS!!!!!!!!! The pic of them on ur bf's chest is just tooo......tooooooo cute



Thank you! they are spoiled rotten.


----------



## Daenerys

Basil:
















Genevieve:


----------



## lionheadbunny21

JadeIcing your lionhead Lop is GORGEOUS! As are all he others on here. I have a lionhead and I LOVE lops as well.. The mix is Beautiful.


----------



## ladycrotalus

Chestnut agouti doe





Dwarf Mix Doe 





Doe





Doe





Buck 





Buck





Buck





Buck





Buck


----------



## Boz

Louie!





I gotta get a better recent one of him!


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES

TOBY :] in Arizona


----------



## Flash Gordon

This is my PPPetunia i caught her in a park by my house..shes my fav girl..she is my cuddle bun and shes very vocal ..





and this is my Hercules his previous owners moved out of their house and left him in his hutch in the back yard..i found him laying next to his dead mate with bugs all over him, no food ,no water..hes a happy loved bunny now..


----------



## yashi

Pretty sure Boomer is a mix. I haven't found any specific breed that he fits. He was a runaway that no one claimed.


----------



## Maddy-Hazel

This is Fiver. When people ask what he is, I say he is a rabbit!


----------



## mitchell8684

Sophie my 'lop mix' ready for Christmas in her santa hat


----------



## itsazoo

this is Jenny, we have been calling her an English spot mix


----------



## Katmais_mommy

All of my bunns are Lionhead/Dutch mixes!

This is Kodiak. Such a lady! 








This is her brother from the same litter, Katmai.


----------



## leannes

this is nanook he is a continental giant cross dutch


----------



## jcottonl02

*TOBYnPANCAKES wrote: *


> TOBY :] in Arizona




Absolute LOL at this picture hahahhaa. The more I look at it the more bizarre it seems! (adorable at the same time I might add!!!!). Is he binkying out of his cage or something? Fab time to be there with your camera.

Jen


----------



## DakotaSkye

Freya is 1/4 lionhead, 1/4 lop, and 1/2 dwarf. When we went to get her, the owners showed us her parents. Her mom was a massive lionhead/lop (mostly lop), and her dad was a teeny little dwarf. LOL! You can't really tell in the pictures, but she has just a little bit of a mane.


----------



## Manda!

Meemeli





Hande





Jippu





Kasperi





Peppiina

Here are all my 5 mixed rabbits!


----------



## KingKuba

I'm pretty sure Junior is a Mixed Breed. 

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/_rpqZaXJ6jE&feature=plcp&context=C3757af5UDOEgsToPDskIjz8cH-gErFacYH0QabmOT&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/zbmQLe5ILqA&feature=plcp&context=C33c16e6UDOEgsToPDskLeYILI6j4sQDA4XjsoRwr0&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/oT-F88ZL_IQ&feature=plcp&context=C3842257UDOEgsToPDskJOSUQBMnssXnKv4Dl-HEqp&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/IaJlYlt5g_E&feature=plcp&context=C30e1a3dUDOEgsToPDskLNwPC_qZ_6xRSiZXHxDU4j&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## KingKuba

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eI7jfyGxgUc&feature=plcp&context=C3333524UDOEgsToPDskIB42gTAAziDl8wvuc32kSo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eI7jfyGxgUc&feature=plcp&context=C3333524UDOEgsToPDskIB42gTAAziDl8wvuc32kSo&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## LindseyG

This was an accidental litter I had 2 years ago from Pooka my flemish giant (RIP) and a mini lop. They were adorable and my neighbors still have 2 of them who are neutered brothers that have a huge palace made out of a playhouse for kids. I'll have to get updated pics of them soon. They grew to be big bunnies like their momma, probably over 12 lbs.


----------



## gileamarie

I have my bunny few weeks old maybe about 4?? Since I have no idea about rabbits T^T ...so *He is mixed* and I don't know what kind. still love em so much *snuggles*


can anyone help me?? just by the ears or size??


----------



## alysalouise

I've got 5 little mixed breed bunnies. 4 are litter mates, and have not a clue on what they might be
The 5th one is a Silverfox LionHead cross (from what I've been told)

Everyone got to go enjoy some grass today while i cleaned cages and while it was a decent weather day 

View attachment 1423440060161.jpg


View attachment 1423440078977.jpg


View attachment 1423440092887.jpg


View attachment 1423440109282.jpg


View attachment 1423440129480.jpg


View attachment 1423440144170.jpg


----------



## woahlookitsme

The first one is not a littermate to the others correct? The first one looks like a Flemish giant. Those ears are huge! 

The others I'm not sure. They just look like mixed breeds. They're getting bigger! How cute


----------



## alysalouise

Yeah the first one is the lionhead silverfox cross from what i was told. He does have the ticking like a silverfox. I'm not sure he is lionhead. He was born December 8th if i remember right. He's huge compared to the other 4 mutts


----------



## woahlookitsme

I wouldnt say he's either of those breeds. Silver fox are a rare breed. He looks like a light gray Flemish. So cute! He's definitely going to be a big boy


----------



## alysalouise

Thats what i read up on the silverfox breed, so i was a little surprised 
I know nothing about flemish... guess i better look around and see/read bout them

He is the sweetest little guy I've ever had, loves head strokes, pushing his nose out the bars just so i would pet him


----------



## swarning1222

Omg all these babies are so cute!! I just had an accidental litter I wasn't too happy about but after looking at all the pics on here I'm starting to get excited! &#128513; Lindsey how are the males with eachother? I was thinking of trying to get my male neutered and bond him with another neutered male but I heard it's really hard and I'm scared they will hate eachother.


----------



## PABunnyMom

Cute mixed breeds. I have 2 babies not quite 12 weeks old. They are Netherland Dwarf + Lionhead. 

View attachment 1429939453426.jpg


View attachment 1429939483627.jpg


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

I have a dwarf Hotot + New Zealand(I think) rabbit. He is very cute (and he isn't big) 

View attachment 1430607457154.jpg


----------



## alysalouise

Transferring these little cuties so only have them for a week. Holland lol mini rec crosses
They are soooo sweet (and the little orange guy just might be my favorite) 
7 weeks old 

View attachment 1436295506165.jpg


View attachment 1436295617811.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland

They are cute. The one in the left bottom looks like our boy Cosmo.


----------



## KKM

They are darling! I love the little chestnut. I have a Holland and a Mini- I can't imagine how much fun a mix of those two would be.


----------



## BlazeBunnies

will definitely be posting some pics of my bunnies... the mixed breed ones hahah. just gotta get some nice pics of them


----------



## LuckyAmi

How can you tell if they are mixed breeds? I think my Lucky might be... but I'm not sure...?


----------



## swarning1222

There is like a quiz thing on here you can do that is somewhat helpful. I just spent a ton of time on Google looking at lists of breeds with pictures and descriptions. I'm still not totally sure though with my boy but my female is definitely mixed. Someone on here might know if you post a picture.


----------



## LuckyAmi

Well I've been doing lots of breed research, and I'm pretty sure that Lucky is a flemish giant, but I don't know if he is a mix flemish or full flemish...? A few people on here have also said he looks to be flemish or flemish mixed. 

A question I have is, if your rabbits color is tort, does that mean it's a mix? I *think* Lucky is tort...maybe? (I still have trouble pinning down his color) And when I look up info about the flemish giants, they never list tortoiseshell as one of their colors, so I was kind of wondering if the tort color comes from mixing breeds, kinda like the Calico in cats?


----------



## rozezzz

Some colors that can show up are not listed. My bunnies coat color and markings aren't listed any where online. I would suggest looking at how bid he is.


----------



## ladysown

they look quite big to be holland lop/mini rex crosses....at seven weeks of age.

they look more like new zealand red crosses.


----------



## ladysown

if lucky is the rabbit in the picture.. he looks like a flemish cross. (the big ears kinda give that away). 

His colour from what I can see looks to be chestnut... in flemish language I think that's called Sandy.


----------



## LuckyAmi

ladysown said:


> if lucky is the rabbit in the picture.. he looks like a flemish cross. (the big ears kinda give that away).
> 
> His colour from what I can see looks to be chestnut... in flemish language I think that's called Sandy.



Yes, that is Lucky. He does seem to have pretty big ears. Flemish is a breed I keep going back to whenever I look up bunny breeds. 

Ah, Sandy.... Ok, thanks! I'll look up flemish sandy and see if I find any look a likes.


----------



## woahlookitsme

Tort does not mean mixed breed. A single color does not qualify a rabbit to be a mixed breed. A color can indicate what breed that rabbit might be but not always. There are so many varieties now accepted for a wide range of breeds that color doesn't mean much anymore. For example chestnut agouti is pretty much recognized in over half of the recognized breeds, although in each breed it may be referred to a certain name genetics say the names are the same (ex: sandy, Gray, etc). 

A rabbits characteristics are what make it seem mixed. It's difficult to tell anything about a rabbit with unknown lineage but there can be some big characteristics that can lead to possibilities for example Lucky looks like a huge rabbit and those Flemish ears are hard to miss by people who know Flemish. 

At any rate I agree lucky is a Sandy Flemish giant or Flemish giant mix


----------



## Alana Spotts

Hi everyone! I’m new! I have for bun-buns and I’m looking to find out the breed of the one! This is snowball. She’s a cutie pie. I have no idea what breed she is but I’m assuming she is mixed with a lop. She’s a 5 pound bunny that loves be held.


----------



## zuppa

Alana Spotts said:


> View attachment 41550
> View attachment 41551
> View attachment 41552
> View attachment 41553
> Hi everyone! I’m new! I have for bun-buns and I’m looking to find out the breed of the one! This is snowball. She’s a cutie pie. I have no idea what breed she is but I’m assuming she is mixed with a lop. She’s a 5 pound bunny that loves be held.


Hi, love the ears she's very cute! I can only say that she is a lop mixed with some other breed those aeroplan ears must be a result of lop/non-lop mixing, hopefully other members will tell you more.

Btw what age is she? If she's still very young her ears might drop later.


----------



## Alana Spotts

Thank you! And I was thinking the same. She is about 3 years old!


----------



## Alana Spotts

Poopy Poo said:


> Hi, love the ears she's very cute! I can only say that she is a lop mixed with some other breed those aeroplan ears must be a result of lop/non-lop mixing, hopefully other members will tell you more.
> 
> Btw what age is she? If she's still very young her ears might drop later.


 


Poopy Poo said:


> Hi, love the ears she's very cute! I can only say that she is a lop mixed with some other breed those aeroplan ears must be a result of lop/non-lop mixing, hopefully other members will tell you more.
> 
> Btw what age is she? If she's still very young her ears might drop later.


----------



## zuppa

Alana Spotts said:


> Thank you! And I was thinking the same. She is about 3 years old!


My Bernie keeps one ear up sometimes, mostly when she's interested in something or upset, she's also mixed I think. Well I adopted her when she was 7 months and her previous family bought her from a petstore and they were told she was a mini lop I saw photo of her at 8 weeks she was really looking like a mini lop very fluffy and so small but then she grew up and also she was getting lots of fruit and pellets and was overweight when I've got her, she was like a regular holland lop rabbit size. I've reduced her pellets portion and fruit and she's getting more exercise so now she's in a good shape still eats plenty of hay and she's a bit smaller than a normal lop but bigger than mini lop definitely. So I think she was a mix between holland(?) lop and mini lop. She's very pretty she has a very thick healthy fur blue eyes with long lashes and she's a very good character. Bernie is her name she was one year old 3 weeks ago. She's still not fixed so I have to keep her separated from my other rabbits but her door is open quite a lot she likes her cage even when it's open.
This pic is from last night


This one is a few months ago when she was a couple weeks with me and you can see she's a bit fat, she could hardly jump on the bench I gave her you see in her cage on the left side but little by little she exercised and now can jump on a much higher objects like 25 cm high no problem.











There's my other girl Smokey she's about 4 months in this photo now grew up a bit also a very pretty girl but totally different from Bernie and very different character.






I was told her parents were purebred holland lops they both were white with a plenty of black spots all over they were from same litter purchased as two sisters and had an accidental litter of four kits so one of sisters was actually brother. Interesting that only one of their babies was spotted like them but two were black and one my Smokey was a beautiful greyish blue she's a beauty. It's very hard to get a decent photo of her because she's very active always moving quickly


----------



## Maki_p29

This is Hawkeye, I’m not sure what breed she is but I think a mix between a Dutch and American rabbits. She has the structure of an American breed rabbit but some of the markings of a Dutch breed rabbit . She has a mixture of Grey , White and Black fur. She’s a medium sized rabbit about 8lbs. I love her!!


----------



## NorthernBunnies

^ Love that big bun house! Lol.

All of my rabbits are/have been mixed breeds. 

Bono was a mix of many, and it made for a beautiful coat imo. In the autumn it would really darken and have black markings. In the winter his fur would have frosted tips.





This is Radio Gaga, he's a lop mix. 





He's my biggest bun, around 15 pounds now.
My friend would call him "The Balerion of buns" lol. Here's a photo showing him next to the other bunnies for a size comparison.





Then there's Daisy, as you can see her above. She's a lionhead mix. She has big hair, and pretty blue eyes.










And my newest bun, Biebs. I have no idea what she's a mix of lol.


----------



## Bunny_Mommy

NorthernBunnies said:


> ^ Love that big bun house! Lol.
> 
> All of my rabbits are/have been mixed breeds.
> 
> Bono was a mix of many, and it made for a beautiful coat imo. In the autumn it would really darken and have black markings. In the winter his fur would have frosted tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Radio Gaga, he's a lop mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my biggest bun, around 15 pounds now.
> My friend would call him "The Balerion of buns" lol. Here's a photo showing him next to the other bunnies for a size comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's Daisy, as you can see her above. She's a lionhead mix. She has big hair, and pretty blue eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my newest bun, Biebs. I have no idea what she's a mix of lol.


❤❤ OMG, I cannot take all this cuteness! Bono has such a lovely, unique coat, and so cute.

Biebs, as well-- looks mostly Netherland Dwarf, IMO but soooo darn cute. Of course, Daisy is such a cutie. They all are❤


----------



## rabbitlover2019

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## jess24rose

so many cute bunnies


----------



## NorthernBunnies

Bunny_Mommy said:


> ❤❤ OMG, I cannot take all this cuteness! Bono has such a lovely, unique coat, and so cute.
> 
> Biebs, as well-- looks mostly Netherland Dwarf, IMO but soooo darn cute. Of course, Daisy is such a cutie. They all are❤


I don't think she'll be a dwarf of any kind lol, the guy said she'll be a big bun around 15 pounds. She's four months now and already quite large! 

Also, as I'm typing this she's licking my feet lol.


----------



## Morchall

These are Pokey (brown one) and GusGus (white and grey). They are mixed breed giant rabbits, part continental giant and part checkered giant. I think they’re mostly conti, but GusGus has the marking pattern of a checkered giant.


----------

